# One thing to watch for with a Blade



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello all,
Just wanted to show what I found one day here in IL I had been pushing snow 2x a day as the drifts were hard to keep up with. I had a problem lifting the blade to back up.
Well I have discovered that angling the blade and then running it up to a berm of snow/ice that is pretty solid is going to get you this, bent brackets!
Now that I have them flattened the blade lifts once again.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

What kind of tractor is it? Is the blade a quick release kind that hooks to the front of the tractor? You weren't hurt were you? What are you going to do now? Can you fix it? I hope you can get things back together. Good Luck


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

It's a John Deere L130 with a 46in blade. The hood is off due to it's popping off when I hit the solid berm at the edge of the driveway from plowing in the past. I'm fine just a bit suffering from the beginnings of frostbite.
It's straight now and lifting like it used to, I had to get it back together for tomorrows dump!


----------

